# my new truck, bunchof pics. need help.



## JTM (Nov 7, 2005)

need to know where to get some parts like weather stripping, also what kinds of rear ends i can put under it. want some sort of strong posi unit with disc brakes. also need to figureout what kind of disc brakes i can swap onto the front, there must be some sort fo direct fit disc setup. thanks guys. heres some pics. 

http://img376.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=picture0262qq.jpg


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Sup dude I seen your post on Fresnostreetracing forums earlier. From what I understand you can put disc brakes from later model pickups but I forget the years. Chris or 510mods on here knows more about that than I would, look for a older posts about that its here some where. Weather stripping is avialable from a dude that goes by the name of datsunrestore. He sells on ebay or you can go directy to his web site. Kinda pricey but its good stuff I bought some for my 510.


----------

